# Reduce Post Workout Muscle Soreness



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

After a hard workout, most people begin to experience soreness in the body parts trained within 24-48 hours, lasting for as long a week after the soreness sets in. This type of pain is called “Delayed onset muscle soreness” or DOMS. Scientists aren’t 100% sure of all the causes of DOMS, but they have a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

